# Looking for a speaker for a Rememberance Day service at a Calgary High School



## Big Foot (20 Oct 2008)

I'm uncertain as to which section to put this in. However, I was wondering if there is anyone on this site, preferably with operational experience, who would be willing to go in and speak at St. Mary's High School in Calgary for a Rememberance Day service. I know it's somewhat short notice but my mom, the chaplain at the school, is rather stretched for ideas. Please PM me if you have any ideas or if you are interested in doing it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Oct 2008)

PM sent

An aside: 
http://assoc.ppcli.com/PPCLIAssocWeb/Calgary/08octNewsletter%20Final.pdf


----------



## Aerobicrunner (24 Oct 2008)

http://www.themilitarymuseums.com/main/page.php?page_id=4

I don't know what was covered in 3rd Herd's pm, but the site above is to the Military Museums outreach speaker program and lists all the requests for speakers over the Remembrance Day period.  This is the official site for all DND related outreach speaker requests in the Calgary area.  I see that St. Mary's High School is listed with a contact.  Pretty well every full time military member in the Calgary area is encouraged and is expected to to pick one of the outreach opportunities.  So, having said that, I am sure that there will be a volunteer to speak at your school.  If 3rd Herd has volunteered to do so in the pm, please contact the Museum to have the requirement noted as filled.


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Oct 2008)

Aerobicrunner,

noted, pm and email sent. Although we applaud the museums efforts in ensuring every school has a speaker some years not every wish is filled, hence I think Big Foot's post. As for St Mary's yes we will have somethere either myself or one of the other association members. As with encouraging the full time military, encouragement has also gone out to those no longer a "full time military member" to assist in ensuring another successful year.

3rd Herd


----------

